
This Material Can Harvest Energy from the Sun, Heat, and Movement - blackwingbear1
https://futurism.com/3-revolutionary-material-can-harness-energy-from-the-sun-heat-and-from-movement-all-at-once/
======
pizza
Perovskite looks like a cool material! Here's to hoping solar energy will
solve energy problems (including obviating problems of long-term energy
storage), smart grid and all. Maybe eventually solar kilowatt-hours will be
valued like labor (human kilowatt-hours), and we'd get some kind of smart
blockchain for energy -- who knows?

